

Quest to Build a Mind-Warping 4-D Videogame - InternetGiant
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/4d-game/

======
bashinator
> Modern physics theorizes that there is a fourth spatial dimension as
> well—not width, height, or length but something else that we can't
> experience through our physical senses.

Maybe a nitpick, but I'm pretty sure that modern physics theorizes nothing of
the sort, and that the possibility of a large (unfolded) 4th spacial dimension
is directly contradicted by phenomena such as the inverse square law in
electromagnetic radiation.

~~~
Cookingboy
That's completely wrong, many theories in modern physics theorizes "hidden"
spatial dimensions. Look at M-theory/string theory for example, 11 dimensions
is the prediction.

Here is an example of a theory that is related to gravity:

[http://home.web.cern.ch/about/physics/extra-dimensions-
gravi...](http://home.web.cern.ch/about/physics/extra-dimensions-gravitons-
and-tiny-black-holes)

~~~
bashinator
It's not completely wrong, the article is not talking about a compacted
spacial dimension, it's talking about a large, unfolded fourth spacial
dimension.

------
Mithaldu
Very wordy article, but quite too fluffy for my taste. For those who wish to
have more _meat_ about Miegakure, Marc Ten Bosch has a development blog on it:
[http://marctenbosch.com/news/category/miegakure/](http://marctenbosch.com/news/category/miegakure/)

------
dbbolton
I've only seen a handful of 4D game attempts, like the 4D Rubik's Cube
([http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm](http://www.superliminal.com/cube/cube.htm))
and Quadrix (4D Tetris,
[http://www.puffgames.com/quadrix/](http://www.puffgames.com/quadrix/)). It
will be interesting to see where this goes.

~~~
sp332
People are going to hate me for bringing this up again, but this 4D version of
2048 is actually easier than the 2d version.
[https://huonw.github.io/2048-4D/](https://huonw.github.io/2048-4D/) There's
also a 3D version which I think is harder.
[https://joppi.github.io/2048-3D](https://joppi.github.io/2048-3D)

~~~
dbbolton
It seems to me that's just 4 simultaneous 2D games, unless I'm missing
something.

~~~
sp332
You need to use the arrow keys AND wasd for the 4 dimensions.

------
CyberDildonics
Actually games already exist in 4 dimensions, x y z and time. It's usually the
case that we leave off time, but it can be treated as a dimension like any
other.

~~~
Impossible
By your definition then, Miegakure is a 5 dimensional game. Time is still an
important part of its gameplay :).

~~~
CyberDildonics
Yes exactly.

------
kabdib
Check out the game Antichamber for an interesting take on non-Euclidian
geometry. It's pretty mind warping, and I found it fun.

------
xellisx
I thought the 4th dimension was time.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Depends on your math and preferences. You can regard time as another spatial
dimension; some problems work out neatly that way.

~~~
theoh
Note that it's a different kind of dimension than The other three: spacetime
is Minkowskian, which means not Euclidean.

